# Pet Gates



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I posted this on another thread. Thought I'd re-post 

So my DH isn't crazy about the pressure walk-through gates (read...the trippage factor from the lower bar) and I'm not crazy about physically attaching one to my wainscotting. Anyone use these?

http://petstreetmall.com/Freestandin...1/details.html

I like that they are portable and also collapse. These models are also 27" h versus the older 20" h model. Hmmm, wonder how they'd be outside on my deck to cover the 'doorways'. Any thoughts?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

you link went to the main web site so not sure what you are looking at.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

If they are the low ones that can fit almost any opening, we had two of them and Scooter jumped them in no time. I'd make sure they're at least 36" high.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Kathy said:


> you link went to the main web site so not sure what you are looking at.


whoops...hmm does this work?

http://petstreetmall.com/Freestanding-Pet-Gate-HS-in-Autumn-Matte/8356/3211/details.html


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> If they are the low ones that can fit almost any opening, we had two of them and Scooter jumped them in no time. I'd make sure they're at least 36" high.


Wow 36" high?  Maybe I'd better keep looking.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He learned to jump them in no time. We now have a baby gate across the stairs and we have to put it on the first step so it's almost 4 feet high. He hasn't tried to jump it yet.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

My bratty dogs would probably just push that gate right out of the way!!
My gates are attached to the wall for exactly that reason. Paige can push an expen out of the way, even if it's held in place by two heavy kitchen chairs or a big wire crate. She is a buggar!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay, looks like I'm going to have to go with a fixed gate. Thanks everyone


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Get a tall one, these guys can JUMP!!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

As far as your outside decks go, my DH is very handy and made swinging gates on our deck that hook closed(and open) so that Havee can't escape. This works very well on our second floor deck at the shore house, but here at home he just runs through the rungs of our deck to take a short cut to our fenced in yard!


----------

